# German shepherd description, history, and tribute



## GSDhistorian (Aug 30, 2014)

Thought you all would like this video i got from youtube, its a video tribute to the GSD with basic info and history on them, it's only like 2 minutes, thats why i like it.. short, sweet, and to the point!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T9rcB5JYcWc


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Not sure I'd call the fence fighting in the beginning appropriate 'protection' . I'd be having my dogs knock that off in a red hot second in my yard.

Otherwise looks like a good video, well done!


----------



## GSDhistorian (Aug 30, 2014)

You sure it wasnt a person on the other side? I will watch again,lol. Yea, they are an awesome breed! My favorite!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

GSDhistorian said:


> You sure it wasnt a person on the other side? I will watch again,lol. Yea, they are an awesome breed! My favorite!


It seemed like another dog.... but if I'm wrong I apologize!


----------



## GSDhistorian (Aug 30, 2014)

lol, idk either,


----------

